# Extended Warranty pricing from VW



## Cave Creek Alt Fueler (Feb 20, 2007)

How do these prices sound to extend the 4yr/50,000mi warranty for a 2008? Do these sound like the typical soft dealer prices that can be cut in half, or a good deal? I drive 15-16,000 a year, so the standard warranty would only be about a little over 3 years for me.
5 year/75K - $1,600
6 year/100K - $2,100
7 year/100K - $2,500


----------



## mech888 (Oct 1, 2006)

I got a quote for 1695 for a 5 year 100k from my dealer. I will be purchasing mine soon.


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (mech888)*

are these prices listed with $0 deductible? Does it cover bumper to bumper?


----------



## rlkeen (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (mech888)*

Remember the extended warranty from VW is from the date of manufacture and there is hundreds of dollars difference between retail (which is where they make the most profit) to wholesale price. I have a 2004 with 23000k and paid 1050 for a 7yr 70k, 100 deduct platnium. So shop around at other VW dealers, you can get them cheaper. Tryi checking out Chris at VW of Langhorne Pa.???

_Modified by rlkeen at 5:43 PM 9-18-2007_

_Modified by rlkeen at 8:55 AM 9-20-2007_

_Modified by rlkeen at 6:51 PM 9-20-2007_


_Modified by rlkeen at 3:04 PM 10-8-2007_


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (Cave Creek Alt Fueler)*

Chris from VW of Langhorne here in Langhorne, Pa. 
Here is my pricing on the VW RealDriver warranty you have questions about.
These are w/ the std $100 deductible.
2008 VW Touareg
Platuinum Plan{the most comprehensive}
5yr or 75k=$1049 + 6% PA tax=$1111.94 TOTAL
6yr or 100k=$1508 + 6% PA tax=$1598.48 TOTAL
7yr or 100k=$1631 + 6% pa tax=$1728.86 TOTAL
Chris
Chris Farnham
VW of Langhorne
[email protected]
215-741-4100


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (mech888)*

$1310 for the 5yr/100k Platinum extended service contract w/ std $100 deductible here from me!
Chris
Chris Farnham
VW Of Langhorne
[email protected]
215-741-4100


----------



## herbertm (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

so how does that work? 5 years after the 4 year/50K ? or is it one year?


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (herbertm)*

One year if it is 2008 MY


----------



## rybocf (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (10 year vet)*

Chris,
Can I buy this from you if live out of state? Will that have any impact on my service. Does it even matter?
Is this price the same no matter when you buy it? My 04 is about 3.5 years old and almost 50k miles. Trying to decide what to do.
thanks,
-Ryan


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (rybocf)*

This extended service contract I sell is the VWRealDriver that is valid thru any VW dealer and authorized specialty shop in N.America.
Here is an overview of the specs:


Thank you for the opportunity!

Here is an example:
2004-2007 VW Touareg V6-V8 {any model} w/ less then 50K on the odometer
$100 deductible STD
7yrs or 100k{whichever comes first}{from Jan of the year of your car}
Gold Coverage=$1388 + 6% PA sales tax= $1471.28
Gold Plus Coverage=$1486 + 6% PA sales tax=$1575.16
Platinum Coverage=$1631 + 6% PA sales tax= $1728.86
Rental and Towing covered for the term of the coverage!
Again, there are many plans and coverages! I will set up personal plans for any Club member that inquires!

The warranties I sell are geuine VW warranties. I DO NOT deal in aftermarket warranty companies! The service contract is backed by VW and fascilitated thru Fidelity Warranty Services!
The Gold covers:
Engine
Transmission
Drive axel
Steering
Brakes
A/C
Front Suspension
Electrical

The Gold Plus covers all of Gold plus:
Cooling System
Fuel System
A/C system
Steering
Front Suspension
Rear suspension
Electrical
The Platinum covers all that and the rest of the entire car w/ the exception of this:
brake linings,brake drums and rotors,disc brake pads,std trans clutch components,air bags,solar powered devices,hinges, glass, lenses,sealed beams,trim moldings,door handles, lock cylinders,tires, batteries, light bulbs,upholstery, paint,bright metal,freeze plugs,heater and radiator hoses,exhaust systems,shock absorbers,audio,security or other systems not factory installed, work such as front end alignment or wheel balancing, constant velocity joint boots, safety restraint systems,cellular phones,electronis transmitting devices{except those specifically listed under silver, gold, or gold plus coverage},radar detectors,appliances,near object avoidance systemand all oither laser radar cruise control components, vinyl and convertible tops.
Thank You for your time.


----------



## Cave Creek Alt Fueler (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (10 year vet)*

Chris - 
Thank you for the detailed information. Most helpful and definitely better prices than I was quoted.
So, not from date of manufacture, but Jan of year of manufacture. So if I get a 2008 now, thats like 3 months of extra coverage?
Have you seen prices move throughout a model year? What I'm asking is, does it make any sense to buy the warranty now on a new purchase if I can buy it before the vehicle gets to 50k miles?
Tax on a warranty. Seems strange.
How does the $100 deductible work? Is that per service visit? If I take it in and have a fuel system problem and some engine trouble, is it $100 to fix all, or is it per problem? Sorry to be anal retentive, just curious.
Thanks again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cave Creek Alt Fueler (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (Cave Creek Alt Fueler)*

One more question. Does the pricing matter on model? Loaded V10 TDI vs base model V6? Seems like there would be more to go wrong and more expensive items to cover. Air suspension for example.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (Cave Creek Alt Fueler)*

A V10 Touareg would be just $250 more then a V8 or V6. It is a surcharge for the motor, not the components like air suspension!


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

Does anyone know if the VW warranties above cover peeling trim?


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (Cave Creek Alt Fueler)*

In the case of the 2008 and start time of the extended service contract:
If you purchase the extended warranty at the time of delivery{within the same month}the warranty time starts of the day of delivery!
In the case of a 2007 or older, it starts as og Jan of the model year of the vehicle.
The $100 deductible is per visit if there is warranty work that needs to be performed! 90% Sure of this, I will find out!
I have to charge Pa sales tax{we have checked into this}
The contract price goes up after you hit certain mileage intervals{for example, if you go over 24k, it is additional $150 surcharge!
I hope this helped!
Chris


_Modified by 10 year vet at 12:48 AM 9-21-2007_


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (theswami)*

Peeling trim is not something thaqt is covered under the extended service contract.
Allthough I am in sales and not in service, I do beleive that the trim is covered only 1year or 12k from the in-service date!


----------



## Cave Creek Alt Fueler (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

I assume the warranty is transferable if you sell the car?


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Cave Creek Alt Fueler)*

For a fee of $40 to the warranty company, yes! It can also be cancelled at a pro-rate!


_Modified by 10 year vet at 1:27 AM 9-21-2007_


----------



## TwisTTer (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (10 year vet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *10 year vet* »_Chris from VW of Langhorne here in Langhorne, Pa. 
Here is my pricing on the VW RealDriver warranty you have questions about.
These are w/ the std $100 deductible.
2008 VW Touareg
Platuinum Plan{the most comprehensive}
5yr or 75k=$1049 + 6% PA tax=$1111.94 TOTAL
6yr or 100k=$1508 + 6% PA tax=$1598.48 TOTAL
7yr or 100k=$1631 + 6% pa tax=$1728.86 TOTAL
Chris
Chris Farnham
VW of Langhorne
[email protected]
215-741-4100


OMG!!!







I got ripped off! I did a contract yesterday for my Touareg and the dealer charged me $2500 plus tax.
Is it too late to cancel and get it with you???
I have an 04 Touareg with 34k miles.


----------



## whammie (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (TwisTTer)*

I would definitely buy from Chris. I bought both an 06 V10 and the extended warranty. Mind you all the way from CA while moving to NJ. Absolutlely no BS, everything was done right and as promised, period.








PS 
CA DMV are a pain in the BUTT!!!


----------



## Diablonyc2 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (10 year vet)*

Thanks for all the info Chris,
It is your honesty and straight shooting that will get you my business when the time is right! From what I have seen you don't BS and try to sell us "the undercoating"








I will be in the market for this after my C-pre-owned is up. Odd though that it does not cover wood trim cracks as I have had it replaced on the factory warrenty. 
The rates sound VERY REASONABLE as I can only imagine how much it would cost to do ONE repair out of pocket!


----------



## axg1040 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (whammie)*

What kind of deal did you get on that 06 V10?....just curious.
I will be in the market in about 30 days and will be looking for some left over 06v10s (or maybe some 07v10 leftovers). I too plan on dealing with Langhorne if they can get what I am looking for. Dealers down here are unable to give deals anywhere near them. It will be worth the plane ticket and 5 hour drive home.
Thanks.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (TwisTTer)*

TwisTTer,
You can cancel the policy w/ no monetary damage to you! In other words, FREE in the first 30 days!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (axg1040)*

There are just 5 2006 V10's left in the country and they are all located up east! My deal would be $8,000 under dealer invoice on these 2006's!


----------



## axg1040 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (10 year vet)*

Thanks for the info. Are there still "new" 06 V8s out there as well? Just curious.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (axg1040)*

there is about 7 oif them from Va to Me


----------



## axg1040 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (10 year vet)*

so basically you have access to other dealers' inventory?


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (axg1040)*

depending on where the vehicle is! From Va-CT I do not charge to retreive the vehicle! Anywhere lese, we need to talk transportation costs!


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (10 year vet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *10 year vet* »_There are just 5 2006 V10's left in the country and they are all located up east! My deal would be $8,000 under dealer invoice on these 2006's!

How about 07 V10's. how many left in the country? How many left in the state of Texas?


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (thenew3)*

How about 07 V10's. how many left in the country? How many left in the state of Texas?

There are 41 2007's left in the country! 1 left in the state of TX


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (10 year vet)*

Chris, this is close to what my dealer quoted.
Does this have to be bought before the 4year period runs out?...because I am close to getting there and may want to buy the warranty and buy out my Egg.
PS:Only problem is VWOA quoted me 7.89% buyout-financing and I may go to a local credit union or bank where rates are much lower.
Cy


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (cybulman)*

Cy,
The extended service contract has to be purchased while the vehicle is still under the new car factory warranty whether it be time or miles! 4 yrs or 50k


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (10 year vet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *10 year vet* »_
The Platinum covers all that and the rest of the entire car w/ the *exception* of this:
brake linings,brake drums and rotors,disc brake pads,std trans clutch components,air bags,solar powered devices,hinges, glass, lenses,sealed beams,trim moldings,door handles, lock cylinders,tires, batteries, light bulbs,upholstery, paint,bright metal,freeze plugs,heater and radiator hoses,exhaust systems,*shock absorbers,*audio,security or other systems not factory installed, work such as front end alignment or wheel balancing, constant velocity joint boots, safety restraint systems,cellular phones,electronis transmitting devices{except those specifically listed under silver, gold, or gold plus coverage},radar detectors,appliances,near object avoidance systemand all oither laser radar cruise control components, vinyl and convertible tops.
Thank You for your time.


Chris,
Thanks for all your support here.
When the warranty says "shock absorbers" are NOT covered, does this include the air suspension components at each wheel on cars with the air suspension?
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (henna gaijin)*

I have spoken to the warranty company and the air ride components are covered. The shock absorber is NOT!


----------



## axg1040 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (10 year vet)*

What is the difference between the 06 and 07 V10. Seems that the 06 had a higher MSRP...from what I have researched it seems that the 06 was fully loaded and the 07 had a base model you could add options to. Is that correct?


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (axg1040)*

You are correct in your research.
opotion for option, here is the differnece between a 2006 and a 2007:
2007 has:
Power rear liftgate
Xenons that move w/ the angle
Push button start/stop


----------



## isakhnov (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (10 year vet)*

Chris,
My wife has 2004 V8 with 33K miles on it that will be off the warranty in October. We are researching the available options since we plan on keeping it for 2-3 more years.
When will 7year warranty expire if we buy it now and can we get it with 70K miles instead of 100K?
Thanks,
Igor


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (isakhnov)*

Igor,
You can wait until Oct or buy it now. Either way, my price is the same and either way, your warranty would start as of Jan 2004 so it would go until Jan 2010.
Yes, you can choose the 7yr or 70k vs the 7yr or 100k. This will save you significantly!
7yr or 70k Platinum w/ std $100 deductible
$1156 + 6% PA tax=$1225.36 TOTAL


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (10 year vet)*

Hi Chris....
Do Extended Warranties typically not cover "Diagnosis" of a problem? Does the VW Warranty cover "Diagnosis" of a problem?
I have an Extended Warranty from National Warranty Corp., and I am being told by my Dealer's Service Department that it does not include any costs for "Diagnosis" even though "Diagnosis" is not listed as an exclusion or an item "Not Covered".


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (I8ABUG)*

18ABUG,
The VW RealDriver does INCLUDE the diagnosis charge if it is a covered item from the extended service contract!
In other words, when you come into our dealership w/ a check engine light on, we do have a $98 diagnosis fee to the client, however, if the diagnosis is covered, you are no longer held to the $98 charge.


----------



## isakhnov (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (10 year vet)*

Chris, this means 25 months, correct? Just want to be absolutely clear








What are the other plans that are available? It would be really nice if I can get 3 years of warranty with the lower mileage - I do not see my wife driving more then she does already








Thanks,
Igor


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (10 year vet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *10 year vet* »_
Yes, you can choose the 7yr or 70k vs the 7yr or 100k. This will save you significantly!
7yr or 70k Platinum w/ std $100 deductible
$1156 + 6% PA tax=$1225.36 TOTAL

Could you tell me what the additional cost would be to go to a $0 deductible on the 7/70 plan?
Thanks!


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (ksand)*

ksand:
The $50 deductible is an additional $270 + tax
The $0 deductible is an additional $325 + tax


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (isakhnov)*

Igor,
please email me at [email protected]
and I will go over the many different plans that may work for you!


----------



## dite (Sep 26, 2007)

*warranty....*

I am looking at buying a 2002 Jetta TDI with 144k miles. It is in great shape, can I still purchase an extended warranty?
Dwight


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: warranty.... (dite)*

Dwight,
Good luck w/ your new car! Unfortunately, I cannot help w/ this one!


----------



## TwisTTer (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (Cave Creek Alt Fueler)*

Went back to the dealer today and asked why he was charging $2600 for the platinum service. Here is his repsonse: Warranty prices are regulated and mandated by the state and therefore price is not negotiable.








I requested a cancellation form, filled it out and I purchase the same exact warranty with the 7 year platinum plan from Chris at VW of Langhorn and save $1000






















I feel like I just saved tons of money by switching to Geico!!!















Thanks Chris, you rock! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Maybe I should thank the state of Pennsylvania too.


----------



## The Patman (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (10 year vet)*

Chris is there any place online where we can read about this, to find out about exact coverage and pricing and payment options. And how it's reimbursed ( if so ).
I'm planing on an extended warranty purchase in the next few weeks ( '04 Passat TDI with 45,000 mi ) and would like to get some payment options, and like I said, find out how coverage is handled at the dealer, about rental cars, and some other details. I'd certainly like to work with you but don't want to bug ya with too many questions.
Thanks.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (The Patman)*

Pat,
If you send me your email, I can send you a PDF file of the back of the contract!
[email protected]


----------



## mhaager2 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (10 year vet)*

Hi
New to the forum. Just bought a 2010 TDi wagon here in Canada. They want $3400 cdn for the 7yr 140K km extended warranty. wondering if you sell your policy to Canadians.
thanks


----------



## mhaager2 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (10 year vet)*

Hi
New to the forum. Just bought a 2010 TDi wagon here in Canada. They want $3400 cdn for the 7yr 140K km extended warranty. wondering if you sell your policy to Canadians.
thanks 
Moritz Haager


----------



## sdafins (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (10 year vet)*

Sorry, I realize this is the Touareg forum, but looks like Chris is the man to ask..
Chris,
I have an 06 2.0t that is a VW/CPO good to 74k. I am at 53.4k now. In service date is approx 9/15/05. As I will still be making payments as I pass thru the 74k expiration, I would love to add on an extended warranty that takes me from 74k to 100k. or even 120k. Is this feasible? Thx.


_Modified by sdafins at 11:56 AM 10-17-2009_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (sdafins)*

mhaager2, sdafins,
Considering that this thread is over 2 years old and 10 year vet hasn't posted anywhere on VWVortex in 2 weeks, perhaps you guys should contact him directly rather than posting to a thread he may never even see. He did post his email address in this thread.


----------



## sdafins (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (spockcat)*

Good suggestion. I must have been blind to the date of the reply. Thank you.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (sdafins)*

He seems to hang out more on Club Touareg these days and goes by 13 yr vet there. As Spock said I would email him though. He is pretty good about returning email replies.


----------



## sdafins (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Extended Warranty pricing from VW (Yeti35)*

Thank you.


----------



## CaMoKa (Apr 5, 2007)

In germany VW dealer asked 1500 Euro for 6 months to extend warranty for my ( at that time it was brand new) touareg..You guys living cheap,stop whining..


----------



## macbill (Jan 7, 2011)

*Extended warranty quote*

Chris,

I recently bought a VW CC 2009 with 27,500 miles. Could you quote me some extended warranty options please? Be sure to include Platinum 7yr/100k.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Wholly dig up old thread batman!!


----------



## IPPACK4 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Extended Warranty*

I am wanting information on purchasing an extended warranty for my 2005 VW Passat. It has 110000 miles on it. It is a 1.8T. Any help or advice would be VERY appreciated!


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

IPPACK4 said:


> I am wanting information on purchasing an extended warranty for my 2005 VW Passat. It has 110000 miles on it. It is a 1.8T. Any help or advice would be VERY appreciated!


You are not gonna get a Real Driver warranty with that mileage. You need to look aftermarket for yours and I doubt anyone is gonna touch it due to mileage.


----------



## Angina (Oct 21, 2002)

bump as I am buying a new Golf R...


----------



## dcrick (Jan 19, 2012)

*Extended Warranty*

You could contact AAA My wife has one for here 06 V8 and we were able to finance it.


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

We purchased our extended warranty through our credit union. They had the best price with the best coverage.


----------



## bradsvw (Jan 20, 2012)

Chris...you out there? Hello...


----------



## Danville (Feb 13, 2012)

*Contact Chris at VW of Langhorne*

Hi, suggest you reach Chris using his business phone or email address.

Chris Farnham
VW of Langhorne
[email protected]
215-741-4100


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

I am planning on buying the VW Drive Easy Program (Platinum level) from my local dealer who assured me it was at their cost. 

Their pricing is:

6 Yr/85K $1389
6 Yr/ 100K $1767
7 Yr/70K $1371
7 Yr/100K $1905

I am leaning towards 6 Yr 85K plan.


----------



## seasnacks (Apr 21, 2012)

*Extended Warranty Pricing*



fleuger99 said:


> I am planning on buying the VW Drive Easy Program (Platinum level) from my local dealer who assured me it was at their cost.
> 
> Their pricing is:
> 
> ...


 What dealer gave you this pricing. I'd like to contact them for my extended warranty. 

Thanks


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

seasnacks said:


> What dealer gave you this pricing. I'd like to contact them for my extended warranty.
> 
> Thanks


 It was VW of North Attleboro in MA. Ask to speak to Norma Jean. You can't go wrong. :thumbup:


----------



## Angina (Oct 21, 2002)

seasnacks said:


> What dealer gave you this pricing. I'd like to contact them for my extended warranty.
> 
> Thanks


 Talk to Chris Farnham, who someone posted about above... ("10 year vet" is his vwvortex handle). He gave me an even better quote.


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

10 year vet said:


> Chris from VW of Langhorne here in Langhorne, Pa.
> Here is my pricing on the VW RealDriver warranty you have questions about.
> These are w/ the std $100 deductible.
> 2008 VW Touareg
> ...


 Can I add this Anytime before my certified expires?


----------



## Areesha (Feb 26, 2013)

*2008 jetta 2.5*

Hi I just bought a 2008 jetta with over 100k miles on it.. I was looking at extended warranties do anyone think it is a good idea to get one? Does these cars break down a lot? This is my first VW Jetta can someone help me before I get in over my head with warranties... I never buy warranties


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Areesha said:


> Hi I just bought a 2008 jetta with over 100k miles on it.. I was looking at extended warranties do anyone think it is a good idea to get one? Does these cars break down a lot? This is my first VW Jetta can someone help me before I get in over my head with warranties... I never buy warranties


For starters you are in the Touareg forum and unless there are owners here with both a Touareg and a Jetta you probably won't get many replies.


----------

